# Open weekend dates for Flounder Gigging



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

In the aftermath of Hurricane Harvey, most of my clients that had trips in September have cancelled, leaving me with lots of open dates over the next 2-3 weeks. Flounder gigging has been very good this week, with improved water clarity and normal tide levels. This is a unique opportunity to get a trip on a weekend on such short notice.

Rockport is quickly coming back to life and rebuilding. Several local hotels are now open, along with many restaurants, gas stations, and Walmart/HEB. Help re-build our local economy and tourism by booking a trip this month....

_***For my upcoming customers that cannot find lodging, I am offering the guest suite at my house (sleeps 4 people), along with hot meals, for free if you need it. It's the least I can do for my loyal customers who are sticking with me though this tough time...***_

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29
October: 2, 3, 4, 9, 22, 23*

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Good gigging tonight*

*9/13/2017*
My customers for tonight cancelled, so I made the best of it, taking my good friend and neighbor Bryson Weems gigging tonight. Conditions were fair, with SSE winds at 10-20mph and normal tide levels. We found scattered fish holding on hard sand and grass bottom. The water was clear in the shallows, and much better that a week ago. We ended with our 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 9:30pm (1 hour 15 minutes of gigging). The fish tonight were nice size, all in the 15-20" range.

The gigging is good right now, and I have lots of openings due to cancellations, including most weekend dates this month. Please see my list of open dates below...

For my booked customers, I am offering FREE lodging and meals at the guest suite at my house, if needed. I understand that lodging is hard to come by right now, but don't cancel your trip until you talk to me. I have several options available, including another guest house that can sleep up to 8 people.

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30
October: 2, 3, 4, 9, 22, 23*

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I own a flounder boat, and I'm STILL thinking about booking an evening with Rick.

One of the best things you can do right now is to support businesses in the Rockport area. I can tell you without hesitation that Rick is as good as it gets when it comes to floundering in this area. I don't get envious of much, but his boat may well be the best flounder rig in existence. If you haven't been, it's a gas. If you have then you know that he's picking up some really nice fish for this time of year. It's a real opportunity to have a shot at going out with him this time of year.

Rockport is beaten up, but not beaten. There are good places to stay, and the flounder don't know anything about the weather two weeks ago.


----------



## texdotson3 (Nov 18, 2014)

I wish you had an opening for the wkd of Oct 13-15 that's when I'll be down. Do you know if the Goose Island pier is fishable after the storm?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

In case Rick doesn't see this, I know that he often does late trips, after his first trip is over. Last fall, he put customers on some really remarkable fish during those late trips. I recommend asking. And remember - it starts getting dark much earlier, so the late trips get much earlier as well.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Fast flounder action tonight*

Thanks for the kind words and info POCJetty, much appreciated.

texdotson3, I do have a "late trip" slot open on that weekend (see text in my report below), or I can put you on my call list in case someone cancels for an early trip. Just give me a call and I will do whatever I can to make a trip happen for your group. Goose island state park is now reported to be closed until January 2018, due to damage from the hurricane. The fishing pier at the park had severe damage; railing, lights and entire sections are missing in spots...

Tonight's fishing Report:

*9/14/2017*
I had the Christine K. group of 5 onboard tonight. These ladies trusted me to find them fish after the hurricane, when many other groups decided to cancel this month. Conditions were marginal, with SE wind at 15mph and normal tide level. Things started slow tonight, with only 3 fish in the first 45 minutes. After making a quick move, we found much better action over shallow sand and grass bottom, with the larger fish holding on sandbars far from shore. We ended with a 25 flounder limit by 10:15pm (2 hours of gigging). The fish tonight ranged from 14-20".

_***Due to the local hotel/motel damage from Hurricane Harvey, I am offering FREE lodging and meals for my booked customers, at the guest suite at my house (2 bedroom, 1 bath, sleeps 4), if needed. I understand  that lodging is hard to come by right now, but don't cancel your trip until you talk to me, as I have several options available for lodging and meals.***_

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 15, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30
October: 2, 3, 4, 9, 22, 23*

I also offer "late trips" after I get done with my first group. These trips usually leave the dock between 11pm-1am. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice, especially weekends.

Upcoming Open "late trip" slots (where first group is only 2-3 people):
September 16, 18
October: 13, 17, 18, 19, 25
Late trips are available on any night, just call and ask...

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome. Friend and I were down in RP before the storm and wanted to book a trip. Thanks for the post update. Was wondering if you were still sticking flatties. We'll be down.


----------

